# For Airframes



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2009)

Made a siggy using one of Terry's models (http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/start-finish-builds/budget-bf109g-build-15414.html).
I thought it was a nice, new idea for a siggy. If you don't like it, please don't feel obliged to use it (I won't be offended ). But if you do, please feel free.

Edit: adjusted perspective in pic 2


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 31, 2009)

What a great sig, Marcel!

You've done an excellent job and I bet Terry will love it!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2009)

A very interesting siggy.I think it is a very nice job Marcel.
Though maybe we should join together for the purpose.Could you upload the table pic only and I could try to make a wooden relief with Terry's nick on it?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2009)

I've just seen the PM from Marcel. I was surprised and delighted! I've made a suggestion, and look forward to seeing what can be done. I like your idea also Wojtek. Thank you both very, very much indeed!
Terry.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2009)

Good idea Wurger:


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe in this way?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2009)

Excellent Wojtek. I like the second one. Below how it looks. It's not the final one as I'm waiting for Terry for some input.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2009)

With any doubt, you are right the second looks better.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2009)

I frickin LOVE the botton one Marcel...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2009)

I think the second of Wojtek's images. It reminds me of all the knife cuts in my desk!!!
Marcel, I'm going off line now to select and e-mail some images of my paintings. I'll be back on a little later.
Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bl**dy brilliant Marcel, bl**dy brilliant!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2009)

How'd I miss this?? Great guys!!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2009)

Terry asked me to put some of his paintings on the table, which I have done here. I also tried to imitate the knife cuttings as he mentioned by using the font "chiller" and then trying to imitate Wurger's technique


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2009)

great stuff Marcel, its about time Terry got a siggy and i think you've got the theme spot on


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2009)

To make the pic a little less crowded:


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool Marcel. I have an additional idea.Maybe you could add on left side a hammer above the pinned colour profile with a bent nail.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent Marcel!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2009)

wow fantastic work Marcel!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2009)

Adjusted the Knife-cutting to a more natural tone:


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Cool Marcel. I have an additional idea.Maybe you could add on left side a hammer above the pinned colour profile with a bent nail.



A hammer? You want him to smash the model? 
I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2009)

Marcel said:


> A hammer? You want him to smash the model?



The hammer can be omitted indeed. But the nail can be.
But the nick on my CRT monotor is slightly unreadable now.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2009)

No nail, but some tools (I included the hammer especially for you, Wojtek  )


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent work Marcel!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2009)

I like the bottom one the best... Truly a great siggy.....

Now u gotta work on one for Wayne...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2009)

Marcel.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats my next level...getting 3d effects. Looks fantastic!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2009)

lol NJ, getting bit by the bug, are ya'?

Using layers in your imaging program makes anything possible!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Thats my next level...getting 3d effects. Looks fantastic!!



Not as difficult as it looks, maybe I can help you?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> I like the bottom one the best... Truly a great siggy.....
> 
> Now u gotta work on one for Wayne...



But wayne already has a siggy, doesn't he?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, Marcel! I don't know what to say to thank you! They are all brilliant!
I'd never really considered a siggy before, and I'm still torn between the bottom one and the middle one. The middle one matches my (occassional!) sense of ordiliness, but the bottom one in a way reflects my bouts of artistic creativity (honest!).
What to do, which to choose???
I think I'll go with the bottom one please!
Now, how do I get it up on the screen?
Thank you very much Marcel and Wojtek!
Terry.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Terry,

You're welcome.
As for how to set it up, Les made a nice manual here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html
Follow it to the letter and it'll work.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2009)

As if by magic, my new siggy has appeared!
Thank you very much again Marcel, I'm chuffed to bits!
Terry.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2009)

Bravo Terry!

You're among the ranks of the "sigged" now!


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2009)

looks great and i've got a great idea for an avatar for you give me a few mins and check back here mate

save it to your comp then click UserCP, Edit avatar, browse and find it on your hard drive then click it and your done i think !!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2009)

Airframes said:


> As if by magic, my new siggy has appeared!
> Terry.




No, no.. Terry it was not by magic but it was an excellent BASIC instruction code "poke".


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks good Terry. Marcel has done a great job.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks Great Terry ,Marcel's done a Terrific job!


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2009)

New background...


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2009)

much better without the brown Marcel


----------

